# Laptop crashing my wifi?



## dravin117 (Oct 27, 2011)

I recently got my revamped alienware d9t. i was incredibly excited to do some casual gaming with it, however, when i log on to my wifi, i get a great connection for like, three minutes, then it crashes! nothing in my house has wifi anymore! everything picks it up, says its connected with a great signal, but no connection. i run xp. if you have any idea to whats happening, or any questions, PLEASE contact me at _ Removed_:4-dontkno


----------



## Roardawg (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you tried re-installing your driver?
If so, what have you tried?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Start off with Power Cycle.
How to Power Cycle Your Computer and Internet Connection. | Schrock Innovations Computer Company

If Power cycling your devices didn't help, update your router's firmware to the latest. You may download the firmware from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## dravin117 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just FYI, this is a diff laptop, i have no internet on my alienware at all.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

dravin117 said:


> Just FYI, this is a diff laptop, i have no internet on my alienware at all.


Yes, it's very clear. 
I have suggested a Power cycle because of your statement. In my own understanding that none of your computers can wireless connect to your router. Pls. correct me if I'm wrong.
nothing in my house has wifi anymore!


----------

